# Looking for service manual for Bolens G174



## s10sleeper (Aug 25, 2012)

I am new to the site and just recently purchased a Bolens Iseki G174. I am pretty certain it is a 1978 as the decals are red. I am hoping to find a service manual for it, though it is in great shape, but just in case I have to work on it.

Although I grew up in a small town and we had a farm, I was too young to learn much on tractors, and so am now trying to figure it all out as it turns out in the city I live in, nobody does roto tilling for hire with a tractor, just college kids with walk behinds, even the rental places do not have tillers, so I have a corner on the market.

I have some wiring issues though with the lights and though I can figure that out, I also want to find the manual to learn the other things.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Keep checking ebay.


----------



## s10sleeper (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately I am unable to make purchases on ebay due to my father, who has the same middle name as myself, was living with me and my brother used his paypal but did not follow through, so now they think it is my account and I cannot make any purchases even though I tried to explain to paypal.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Do know of lawn mower shop that repairs Bolens might let you copy manuel?


----------



## Thomas68 (Jul 13, 2012)

There's a little info at tractordata.com.

Tom


----------



## jriley (Nov 23, 2012)

Bought a good manuel from Jensales ! for my G174 Iseki Diesel


----------



## harrisorganic (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a parts manual for the engine KE75 if that is any use to you.
regards
Duncan


----------



## Zekkjacen (Jun 17, 2013)

s10sleeper said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately I am unable to make purchases on ebay due to my father, who has the same middle name as myself, was living with me and my brother used his paypal but did not follow through, so now they think it is my account and I cannot make any purchases even though I tried to explain to paypal.


Get your wife or friend to get it for you. Or set up eBay account with different address (work address)??


----------



## Hathubha (Sep 24, 2013)

http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/iseki/TX1300-1500-OM.pdf

Good luck!


----------

